# A day in Manchester - museums, pubs, things to do?



## miss direct (May 18, 2021)

Now I get a day off in the week, I'm trying to make use of it and am planning to take the bus (the journey itself through Snakes pass looks fun) to Manchester for the day. I've only been to Manchester once, more than 20 years ago. I'm after museums, art, cultural stuff and food - somewhere I can happily sit alone, preferably outside. And parks. Would appreciate any suggestions as I know for many things you have to book a slot to visit.


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2021)

The main city art gallery in town is pretty good, I always enjoy a trip round it - I'd imagine it'll be pretty busy though, dunno about booking slots. Worth dropping into the city library opposite too, just to spend a little time in the reading room which is breathtaking IMO.

The Whitworth is further out and is usually a lot quieter (and is personally my favourity manc museum) - it's collection is more modern/contemporary if that's your thing. It's in the middle of a very nice park too.

The walk out to the Whitworth will take you past the Manchester Museum (which is attached to Manchester University) - it's worth a trawl round, they have some decent egyptian stuff, and a number of curious victorian collections on display, plus lots and lots of stuffed animals. 

Out Salford way there's the People's History Museum, which is great - they have a spectacular collection of union banners, and lots of interesting displays about workers power and the like. 

what kind of food do you like? there's lots of options


----------



## miss direct (May 18, 2021)

Thanks really useful! Apart from Salford, I'm guessing that all these places are walkable from the centre?
I like all food really... just good quality interesting stuff, preferably local or something I cant get already in Sheffield. Not that I ever really eat out here anyway.


----------



## A380 (May 18, 2021)

As above. Plus the science museum is great. It's kind of several  museums in one, galleries about the textile industry, transport and computers and then over the road in an annexe the contribution the NW made to aviation. The whole place is good for half a day or so.

In Salford Quays the Lowery is good and then the Imperial War Museum doesn't have that many artefacts but is an amazing building and delivers a very powerful narrative. Definitely worth a visit.

Food wise the long standing Chinese links mean there are some great restaurants with different Chinese cuisines, but like any big city you can get most food you want...

Pre 'Rona there were free mini busses that ran all round the city centre and to Piccadilly. Not sure if they are still running as they made it easy to get to the library, galleries and (non Salford) museums - You can get to Salford by tram.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 18, 2021)

Good suggestions by KillerB and the Museum of Science and Industry is great. 

The John Rylands Library is magnificent - like a cathedral to books.  Again, not sure of entrance times/bookings but both of these are free.

Chetham's Library is also worth visiting if it's open.  Ditto the Portico Library.

There is a little Police Museum on Lever Street which bizarrely is only open on Tuesdays.  A really small place but interesting to see an old victorian type station.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2021)

People's History Museum.

Unless it's moved since I was last there it's a couple of minutes walk across the Irwell from the city centre.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 18, 2021)

There is the Chinese Arts Centre in the norther quarter too.  

Working Class Movement Library is just over the border into Salford.


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Thanks really useful! Apart from Salford, I'm guessing that all these places are walkable from the centre?
> I like all food really... just good quality interesting stuff, preferably local or something I cant get already in Sheffield. Not that I ever really eat out here anyway.


Salford is walkable from the centre too - just in the opposite direction...

TBH where I'd suggest to eat really depends on your museum itinerary. If you go down to The Whitworth the restaurant in the gallery itself is good, or there's my favourite chinese the Red Chilli over the road, or there's a load of streetfood places in one of those boxpark places under the mancunian way inbetween the city centre and the university area. 

If you're staying close to the centre I'd take a short stroll into Ancoats and have brunch at Trove, which is Manchester's best sourdough bakery, or at Pollen, which is Manchester's second best sourdough bakery (there isn't much in it tbh, both are pretty lush and Pollen probably has the most pleasing location to eat), or I'd go into chinatown and get pork buns at Mr Wongs Bakery.


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2021)

killer b said:


> The Whitworth is further out and is usually a lot quieter (and is personally my favourity manc museum) - it's collection is more modern/contemporary if that's your thing. It's in the middle of a very nice park too.


I went to the Whitworth on the weekend and they've only got a single exhibit at the moment, a pretty indifferent video art piece - not worth bothering trekking all the way out there I don't think. the full gallery is supposedly opening in July


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 1, 2021)

Central Manchester is rubbish for parks/green spaces (though there is a new one being built near Piccadilly Station). My favourite spot to just sit and take everything in is probably by the canals in Castlefield (lots of amazing industrial heritage) - close to Science Museum / not far from People's History Museum). You can walk from the city centre down the canal to Castlefield which is a nice 20-30 min stroll. 

I also love visiting Salford Quays where you can do the Lowry and Imperial War Musuem, and wander round the old quays - easy tram ride from the centre but getting there and back and looking round will take most of your day. 

I think if I was showing someone round who was new to Manchester I'd take them round the Northern Quarter, then down through Canal St / gay village, and across to the Library and Town Hall which are stunning buildings - and finish off down in Castlefield. Really not much point visiting the central area from the Arndale down to Spinningfields as there's nothing much to see there you can't see in any other city.


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Central Manchester is rubbish for parks/green spaces (though there is a new one being built near Piccadilly Station). My favourite spot to just sit and take everything in is probably by the canals in Castlefield (lots of amazing industrial heritage) - close to Science Museum / not far from People's History Museum). You can walk from the city centre down the canal to Castlefield which is a nice 20-30 min stroll.
> 
> I also love visiting Salford Quays where you can do the Lowry and Imperial War Musuem, and wander round the old quays - easy tram ride from the centre but getting there and back and looking round will take most of your day.
> 
> I think if I was showing someone round who was new to Manchester I'd take them round the Northern Quarter, then down through Canal St / gay village, and across to the Library and Town Hall which are stunning buildings - and finish off down in Castlefield. Really not much point visiting the central area from the Arndale down to Spinningfields as there's nothing much to see there you can't see in any other city.



no there's the old Roman Park worth checkng out east/south east of the Science Museum.

try the Town Hall and Central Library for their insides.

farmerbarleymow do those free centre buses run anymore?

if you come out at Picadilly turn left up the concourse and have a gaze at London st fire station.

anyone mentioned the Lowry Musuem?


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> no there's the old Roman Park worth checkng out east/south east of the Science Museum.


that's castlefield


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Central Manchester is rubbish for parks/green spaces (though there is a new one being built near Piccadilly Station). My favourite spot to just sit and take everything in is probably by the canals in Castlefield (lots of amazing industrial heritage) - close to Science Museum / not far from People's History Museum). You can walk from the city centre down the canal to Castlefield which is a nice 20-30 min stroll.
> 
> I also love visiting Salford Quays where you can do the Lowry and Imperial War Musuem, and wander round the old quays - easy tram ride from the centre but getting there and back and looking round will take most of your day.
> 
> I think if I was showing someone round who was new to Manchester I'd take them round the Northern Quarter, then down through Canal St / gay village, and across to the Library and Town Hall which are stunning buildings - and finish off down in Castlefield. Really not much point visiting the central area from the Arndale down to Spinningfields as there's nothing much to see there you can't see in any other city.



John Ryland's library on Corporation st. is a deffo which is right next to Spinningfields.  Also leads you too...






						Toms ChopHouse
					






					www.manchestersfinest.com


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

killer b said:


> that's castlefield



sometimes you just know a place as 'there' or 'behind blah blah'.

Ancoats might be worth a shout but there's been a weird new not-quite-yuppy scene transplanted there with a load of rah-rahs sunning themselves on the grass on sunny days. You can have a walk down the Rochdale canal though which is before toys'r'us.

When I was there the peace was disturbed by a group of lads from the estate chasing a heroin addict off screaming 'stop shootin' up in front of the kids'


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 1, 2021)

Could have a look at the Engels statue, there's not many of them about and it's definitely outdoors. Come to think of it, the Atlas Obscura guide to Manchester is probably worth a look in general.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 1, 2021)

Meh. Tom's ChopHouse is overpriced and underwhelming. 

I must admit that despite having lived in Manchester and worked there for most of my adult life I've never been inside John Ryland's Library which is very remiss of me. 

Ancoats was a lot more interesting when it was derelict, but still worth visiting, but wouldn't be on my list for a first time day trip.


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Meh. Tom's ChopHouse is overpriced and underwhelming.
> 
> I must admit that despite having lived in Manchester and worked there for most of my adult life I've never been inside John Ryland's Library which is very remiss of me.
> 
> Ancoats was a lot more interesting when it was derelict, but still worth visiting, but wouldn't be on my list for a first time day trip.



I see everbody else getting likes but my suggestions getting questioned. Proper sad.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 1, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> I see everbody else getting likes but my suggestions getting questioned. Proper sad.


well you did start by criticising what I posted, but whatever. I completely agree with you on the Town Hall / Library, and the fort on castlefield (despite its fakeness, I like the juxtaposition with the railway viaducts, periods of history colliding)


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> I see everbody else getting likes but my suggestions getting questioned. Proper sad.


chill out ffs


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 1, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> @farmerbarleymow do those free centre buses run anymore?


Seem to be









						free bus – free travel around Manchester city centre
					

free bus – free travel around Manchester city centre




					tfgm.com


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> well you did start by criticising what I posted, but whatever. I completely agree with you on the Town Hall / Library, and the fort on castlefield (despite its fakeness, I like the juxtaposition with the railway viaducts, periods of history colliding)



that honestly wasn't meant as a crticism, maybe it's my brash Lower Broughton schooling. Apologies if it came across as such.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 1, 2021)

I might actually get around to doing this next week! Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Seem to be



i remember it being these things


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I might actually get around to doing this next week! Thanks for all the tips.



Enjoy yourself, whatever you get up to.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2021)

if buses are your thing there is this place (cheetham hill, north manchester) - 






						Museum of Transport, Greater Manchester
					

Discover Greater Manchester's public road transport history! Fascinating display of buses, coaches, trams & historic objects inside a 1930s bus garage. Period Tea Room and Shop, plus take a free trip on our buses on certain days throughout the year...




					motgm.uk
				




they do (possibly not at the moment) have some days when they get buses out and about to ride on

or trams at heaton park






						Heaton Park Tramway
					






					hptramway.co.uk
				




or steam trains a shortish tram ride away at bury

The East Lancashire Railway 

(haven't looked to see what any of them are doing at the moment)


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

Thing wi


Puddy_Tat said:


> if buses are your thing there is this place (cheetham hill, north manchester) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thing with those options is Bury would be a whole day, and Heaton Park not far off. 

The old train at HP is a good 25 min walk from the Metrolink, unless you get a bus to drop you Middleton Way side up from Crumpsall.


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i remember it being these things




Someone mentioned on another thread about their disappointment when GM buses went white and orange but it's all I remember them as.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> Someone mentioned on another thread about their disappointment when GM buses went white and orange but it's all I remember them as.



yes, started in the late 60s when the metropolitan county based passenger transport executives were formed, and absorbed all the smaller corporations.  SELNEC (SE Lancs + NE Cheshire) chose orange because none of the corporations had used orange in their livery.   West Midlands PTE took a different approach and the 'new' livery was based on the old Birmingham City Transport livery, which didn't go down so well in Wolverhampton and so on...


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh, and the Jewish Museum was closed for refurbishment for ages but is meant to be reopening in July, while they were closed they had some of their collection on display in the central library but not sure if that's still happening. That's also in Cheetham Hill, so if you visited from July onwards and wanted a day of like buses and Judaica you could do that I suppose?


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 1, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh, and the Jewish Museum was closed for refurbishment for ages but is meant to be reopening in July, while they were closed they had some of their collection on display in the central library but not sure if that's still happening. That's also in Cheetham Hill, so if you visited from July onwards and wanted a day of like buses and Judaica you could do that I suppose?



And the Polish Church up there too, plus dynamic Cheetham Hill in all its glory


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 2, 2021)

There are three free bus routes that run round the city centre. It probably takes 20-30 minutes to walk from one side of the city centre to another, but if you're going from, say, Piccadilly train station to the science museum (and Castlefield roman ruin, Castlefield canal basin with bars and restaurants), on the other side of the city centre, you might want to hop on one of the free buses, as it'll be quicker, leaving you more time to enjoy the exhibits, etc.

They run regularly during the day, iirc they stop running around 7pm.









						free bus – free travel around Manchester city centre
					

free bus – free travel around Manchester city centre




					tfgm.com


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 2, 2021)

iirc, the town hall is still under renovation.

Just checked: closed till 2024.





__





						Our Town Hall | Manchester City Council
					

This is the landing page for the Our Town Hall project




					www.manchester.gov.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2021)

just another thought on the transport front that has just occurred to me in case you're thinking of going anywhere by tram in manchester - 

think you've said you're in sheffield (ish) now so may be worth mentioning that the trams in manchester don't have conductors like the ones in sheffield do - you need to buy a ticket at the tram stop before you get on or do something contactless (more here)

it must be 20 years since i last set paw in manchester.  really must try and do it again when circumstances permit...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 2, 2021)

killer b said:


> Salford is walkable from the centre too - just in the opposite direction...
> 
> TBH where I'd suggest to eat really depends on your museum itinerary. If you go down to The Whitworth the restaurant in the gallery itself is good, or there's my favourite chinese the Red Chilli over the road, or there's a load of streetfood places in one of those boxpark places under the mancunian way inbetween the city centre and the university area.
> 
> If you're staying close to the centre I'd take a short stroll into Ancoats and have brunch at Trove, which is Manchester's best sourdough bakery, or at Pollen, which is Manchester's second best sourdough bakery (there isn't much in it tbh, both are pretty lush and Pollen probably has the most pleasing location to eat), or I'd go into chinatown and get pork buns at Mr Wongs Bakery.


The boxpark place is Hatch on Oxford Road. It did have a few independent bars, but landlord Bruntwood evicted several of them recently because they decided to run them in-house to reap the profits from the bars.









						Five bars at 'independent village' Hatch to close for good
					

'How much money have they lost that they had to get rid of five peoples' livelihoods?'




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				




And I'll have to find and check out Mr Wong's bakery. I've only been to Ho's bakery before, I'm partial to their chicken curry bun and sweet melon cake.

And Red Chilli was my favourite Chinese restaurant too - and I tried lots of them after returning to Manchester after two years living in Beijing! I haven't eaten there for a while, must remedy that.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 2, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Meh. Tom's ChopHouse is overpriced and underwhelming.
> 
> I must admit that despite having lived in Manchester and worked there for most of my adult life I've never been inside John Ryland's Library which is very remiss of me.
> 
> Ancoats was a lot more interesting when it was derelict, but still worth visiting, but wouldn't be on my list for a first time day trip.


John Ryland's Library is definitely worth a visit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 2, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh, and the Jewish Museum was closed for refurbishment for ages but is meant to be reopening in July, while they were closed they had some of their collection on display in the central library but not sure if that's still happening. That's also in Cheetham Hill, so if you visited from July onwards and wanted a day of like buses and Judaica you could do that I suppose?


That's easily walking distance from the centre.  I've not been to it so will aim to do so in the next year.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 3, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's easily walking distance from the centre.  I've not been to it so will aim to do so in the next year.


Yes, Google maps reckons it's 33 mins walk, about 19-20 mins by bus, 9 mins by car, from eg Piccadilly train station to Manchester Jewish Museum.

I suppose it depends how much time you have, and what else you want to see and do. If someone's just in Manchester for the day, taking over an hour just to walk there and back might take too much of a chunk out of their day, especially considering... iirc, it's not as if the walk is through a pleasant and/or interesting area, although it's a while since I've been through that end of town, so I'll happily stand corrected on that if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 3, 2021)

Get the 135 bus or most buses going to North Manchester Hospital for the Jewish museum


----------



## miss direct (Jul 6, 2021)

Which bus stop should I get off at? Which one of these is the city centre?

Manchester, Chorlton Street 
Oxford Road, All Saints 
University of Manchester, Students Union


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Which bus stop should I get off at? Which one of these is the city centre?
> 
> Manchester, Chorlton Street
> Oxford Road, All Saints
> University of Manchester, Students Union


Chorlton Street, but  the walk up Oxford  Road which will take you up to the Town Hall  is quite pleasant


----------



## miss direct (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you! I am planning to go this week as don't fancy the long bus ride with maskless hordes!


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 6, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Thank you! I am planning to go this week as don't fancy the long bus ride with maskless hordes!


You're in Sheffield, aren't you? Be a far nicer experience by train, only an hour and it's a lovely journey.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't know! When I've taken the train to the Peaks, the windows have always been filthy so couldn't see out of them! I like a nice double decker bus and would like to try out the bus.


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 6, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I don't know! When I've taken the train to the Peaks, the windows have always been filthy so couldn't see out of them! I like a nice double decker bus and would like to try out the bus.


I've not been on that route for a while but in the last couple of years a lot of the rolling stock has improved in the north, I doubt very much you will be on a dirty Pacer these days. But if you like buses, go for it - I'd always much rather get the train, can't cope with long journeys on a bus.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 6, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Which bus stop should I get off at? Which one of these is the city centre?
> 
> Manchester, Chorlton Street
> Oxford Road, All Saints
> University of Manchester, Students Union


Manchester Chorlton Street is the coach station in the city centre.

Although University of Manchester Students Union is a three minute walk to Manchester Museum, which is situated within the university campus area.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2021)

I shall be spending an afternoon/night in Manchester next Wednesday, apart from going to the Hacienda a cpl of times 30 years ago I've never been. 

I know there's thread about a day in Manchester miss direct posted, some good stuff on there.  However I'm not interested in museums or anything.

But I do fancy spending the afternoon/early evening sitting somewhere with a drink or 2 and something to eat and to people watch, then somewhere to maybe consider for a drink that night too.  I'm staying on Auburn St so know it's close to Canal St, Gay Village and Chinatown etc.  are they good places to just roam about and take Manchester in?

No intention of drinking or eating indoors, but obvs have no idea of where may be good to hang out.

Can anyone recommend anything for Comrade Numbers?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2021)

The gay village or the northern quarter have a decent amount of outside seating, but guess there are lots of places with tables on the pavement and stuff.  There's Mr Thomas's Chop House on Cross Street with a tables at the back looking over towards St Annes Square. They'll be some places down in Castlefield too I guess.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2021)

My friend's in Manchester took me to the gay village and I loved it. Obviously not all gay people and some excellent people watching  they did suggest I use the women's toilets  but I am not that bothered. 

Can't recall pub names (likely a lot have changed) but loads of choice.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> My friend's in Manchester took me to the gay village and I loved it. Obviously not all gay people and some excellent people watching  they did suggest I use the women's toilets  but I am not that bothered.
> 
> Can't recall pub names (likely a lot have changed) but loads of choice.


I went up to Manchester years ago to visit a mate - he took us to the gay village which was ace, it was hilarious watching the uptight lads gripping their girlfriend's hands as they were worried about the gays losing control


----------



## Edie (Jul 22, 2021)

killer b is yer man


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2021)

One of the boys in work said to check out The Liars Club because I'll likely hear Reggae and will most certainly be able to drink Rum or is this tiki a bit tacky?

I'll be on me own so am easy.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2021)

My favourite bar for sitting and people watching in is The Refuge on Oxford Road which is a glorious old hotel bar which was beautifully refurbished a few years ago. It is indoors, but has very high ceilings and plenty of space. Drinks and food are both very nice, a bit more expensive than average but not eye-watering.

If you need to be outdoors, half the northern quarter has been closed off to traffic, and there's loads of outdoor seating shared between all the bars. There's a load around Eastern Bloc, and a load more on Thomas Street. All the bars round there have a decent range, and the atmosphere has always been chilled & buzzing whenever I've been there.

I'll give it some thought and see if anything else occurs...


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2021)

Cheers killer b


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I went up to Manchester years ago to visit a mate - he took us to the gay village which was ace, it was hilarious watching the uptight lads gripping their girlfriend's hands as they were worried about the gays losing control


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2021)

killer b said:


> My favourite bar for sitting and people watching in is The Refuge on Oxford Road which is a glorious old hotel bar which was beautifully refurbished a few years ago. It is indoors, but has very high ceilings and plenty of space. Drinks and food are both very nice, a bit more expensive than average but not eye-watering.
> 
> If you need to be outdoors, half the northern quarter has been closed off to traffic, and there's loads of outdoor seating shared between all the bars. There's a load around Eastern Bloc, and a load more on Thomas Street. All the bars round there have a decent range, and the atmosphere has always been chilled & buzzing whenever I've been there.
> 
> I'll give it some thought and see if anything else occurs...


The Refuge looks glorious definitely, some lovely food but more the kind of place I'd prefer to go to with Mrs Numbers rather than on my own.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2021)

Numbers said:


> The Refuge looks glorious definitely, some lovely food but more the kind of place I'd prefer to go to with Mrs Numbers rather than on my own.


Its a favourite rainy Saturday afternoon haunt for me and Mrs b (or was in the before times anyway) - we'd settle in with newspapers and watch the people come and go. She'd have cocktails, I'd have tea. Sometimes they have a dj too. Really nice.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2021)

killer b said:


> Its a favourite rainy Saturday afternoon haunt for me and Mrs b (or was in the before times anyway) - we'd settle in with newspapers and watch the people come and go. She'd have cocktails, I'd have tea. Sometimes they have a dj too. Really nice.


That sounds lovely mate, the kind of thing we love doing.

Don’t worry about thinking about places, I’ll just mozy about, I have about 4 hours in the afternoon + then free all night from about 10 so have plenty of time to just meander.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm playing the Deaf Institute tomorrow. Anyone been?


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm playing the Deaf Institute tomorrow. Anyone been?


it's a decent venue - haven't been for a couple of years though (haven't been to many places for a couple of years tbf)


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2022)

if you're looking for something to do in manc and have free time in the day, I strongly recommend you go to the Derek Jarman exhibition at the City Gallery btw - it's the best exhibition I've been to in years: the work is exceptional, but the story it weaves of the late 20th century punk/queer counterculture is totally fascinating too. reckon you'll be right into it.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> if you're looking for something to do in manc and have free time in the day, I strongly recommend you go to the Derek Jarman exhibition at the City Gallery btw - it's the best exhibition I've been to in years: the work is exceptional, but the story it weaves of the late 20th century punk/queer counterculture is totally fascinating too. reckon you'll be right into it.


I'd love to but I doubt if I'll get the time, sadly.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> My favourite bar for sitting and people watching in is The Refuge on Oxford Road which is a glorious old hotel bar which was beautifully refurbished a few years ago. It is indoors, but has very high ceilings and plenty of space. Drinks and food are both very nice, a bit more expensive than average but not eye-watering.
> 
> If you need to be outdoors, half the northern quarter has been closed off to traffic, and there's loads of outdoor seating shared between all the bars. There's a load around Eastern Bloc, and a load more on Thomas Street. All the bars round there have a decent range, and the atmosphere has always been chilled & buzzing whenever I've been there.
> 
> I'll give it some thought and see if anything else occurs...



What did that hotel used to be called? It’s been driving me mad. I keep thinking it was the Palace Hotel but I think the theatre is fucking with me. Was it the Imperial? 

The bar used to be Copperface Jacks didn’t it? I bloody love that building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 18, 2022)

Glitter said:


> What did that hotel used to be called? It’s been driving me mad. I keep thinking it was the Palace Hotel but I think the theatre is fucking with me. Was it the Imperial?
> 
> The bar used to be Copperface Jacks didn’t it? I bloody love that building.


It was called the Palace Hotel.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 18, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was called the Palace Hotel.



Ah I was right!!! Thank you 😘


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 18, 2022)

Glitter said:


> Ah I was right!!! Thank you 😘


I had to check as I couldn't remember either.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 24, 2022)

It was called The Charterhouse when it first reopened. My mate stayed there on his wedding night and left at 5 in the morning because him and his wife took shit loads of MDMA and there were no tunes in the room.


----------

